# I ask silly questions when I am bored at night!



## maggpi21 (Mar 29, 2010)

So I have heard some of you with maltese mention questions that non-maltese owners have asked....So I am wondering this interesting question!...

What is the weirdest/most interesting/funniest question someone has asked you about your fluff?

I don't have anything to share for this because I don't have a maltese yet. BUT I do think that I will be overjoyed when I have one for people to ask me about! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

When Bisou has a pink sweater (in the winter) on or a pink bow, strangely I get a lot of questions asking if she's a boy. I always say no, but I want to say "what do you think?"..but I never do. lol. 

One guy the other day at the flower market asked if she was a chihuahua. I laughed and told him she was a Maltese. lol.


----------



## maggpi21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Aww! Bisou is adorable! That seems opposite than the others who have boys that get mistaken for girls! Oh look...I'm not a newbie anymore! How cool


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

lol congrats! SM member! 

You and I are in the same boat.. we're just dreaming away until the day comes when we get out babies! :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My LBB is a whack job. He's a good boy. Full of fun and laughter, that's for sure. So, a newbie neighbor asked if he was mentaly challenged ~:HistericalSmiley: 
I said, "No, he acts goofy 'cause he doesn't have any eyeballs".

He asked, "So he can't see anything?"

I'm amazed at how many folks ask this question, after I've told them he does not have any eyeballs. Good Lord, how could he possibly see anything without eyeballs ~ :smrofl:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

3Maltmom said:


> My LBB is a whack job. He's a good boy. Full of fun and laughter, that's for sure. So, a newbie neighbor asked if he was mentaly challenged ~:HistericalSmiley:
> I said, "No, he acts goofy 'cause he doesn't have any eyeballs".
> 
> He asked, "So he can't see anything?"
> ...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: That is hilarious! LoL!!! Do you do a double look at them when they ask that 2nd question?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

The only one that comes to mind is: Are they Westies? Said by the fellow who claimed to have Westies! 

Deb, some people! lol

Linda


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Bob was walking the Boyz a few years ago and a man stopped and ask..
"Are these really dogs?" :blink:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> My LBB is a whack job. He's a good boy. Full of fun and laughter, that's for sure. So, a newbie neighbor asked if he was mentaly challenged ~:HistericalSmiley:
> I said, "No, he acts goofy 'cause he doesn't have any eyeballs".
> 
> He asked, "So he can't see anything?"
> ...


roflol...and just how do you respond when they ask, "So he can't see anything?" :HistericalSmiley:



sophie said:


> The only one that comes to mind is: Are they Westies? Said by the fellow who claimed to have Westies!
> 
> Deb, some people! lol
> 
> Linda


I am constantly amazed by how many people ask if mine are Tzu's, Lhasa's, or Yorkies....by people who HAVE a Tzu, Lhasa or Yorkie. :wacko1:

But at least no one's asked if they were a Chi! Andrea how on earth did you keep a straight face?:w00t:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> But at least no one's asked if they were a Chi! Andrea how on earth did you keep a straight face?:w00t:


Actually, I didn't!! lol. Even my friends with me were laughing at that man.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I've had several ask if Nikki were a poodle.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

maggpi21 said:


> So I have heard some of you with maltese mention questions that non-maltese owners have asked....So I am wondering this interesting question!...
> 
> What is the weirdest/most interesting/funniest question someone has asked you about your fluff?
> 
> ...


 
OMGOSH this was a great thread to start the morning off with. Kuddos for starting it...I am laughing so hard! :smrofl: 

Let's see.... I've had people ask me if Feather was a miniature Maltese and if Indi was a "real" dog, but at least they didn't ask me if she was a Chihuahua LOL.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

3Maltmom said:


> My LBB is a whack job. He's a good boy. Full of fun and laughter, that's for sure. So, a newbie neighbor asked if he was mentaly challenged ~:HistericalSmiley:
> I said, "No, he acts goofy 'cause he doesn't have any eyeballs".
> 
> He asked, "So he can't see anything?"
> ...


OMG!!!! 
I don't recall too many strange questions.... oh yeah maybe "what ARE they?"... I answer.. they are my babies LOL ... but then do 'explain" LOL


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Terra sits very still and quiet on my lap. I had her with me at my girl's gymnastics and was sitting there watching them do their thing. A woman comes over and asks if Terra is a real dog. I said yes and she laughs and said, "Oh I thought it was a stuffed animal!"


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I've gotten so many weird questions. 

When Bijou was a puppy, they would ask: "Are they mother and daughter?" 

Now they ask: "Are they sisters?" 

They also frequently ask: "Wow, how do they stay in your lap like that for so long?" I tell them: "Not only will they stay for 12 hours, they will kiss me the whole time."

And finally, the wierdest question of all: "What's a Maltese? Is that kind of like between a cat and dog?" :blink:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

iheartbisou said:


> When Bisou has a pink sweater (in the winter) on or a pink bow, strangely I get a lot of questions asking if she's a boy. I always say no, but I want to say "what do you think?"..but I never do. lol.
> 
> One guy the other day at the flower market asked if she was a chihuahua. I laughed and told him she was a Maltese. lol.


A chihuahua!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

3Maltmom said:


> Good Lord, how could he possibly see anything without eyeballs ~ :smrofl:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Good one, Deb!! Please make sure your response is phrased just like that!!! Ahahaha!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

"How come she can't walk?" When I have Angel out in her stroller. Uhhhh.... Cuz she's a princess and I don't want her to get her feet dirty!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What a fun thread.
When Zoey was a pup I had her at work with me and a little boy wanted to know if she was a "real dog". She was sleeping and he was so amazed when she got up and started running around. 
When we were in Naples Florida we took the girls for a walk in the park and 3 different people wanted to know if they were show dogs. Its so hot down there that they had only seen Malts in puppy cuts. 
I've also been ask a lot what breed they are and if they're toy Maltese.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

angel's mom said:


> "How come she can't walk?" When I have Angel out in her stroller. Uhhhh.... Cuz she's a princess and I don't want her to get her feet dirty!


 
:HistericalSmiley::aktion033::HistericalSmiley: You said it girl!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

princessre said:


> And finally, the wierdest question of all: "What's a Maltese? Is that kind of like between a cat and dog?" :blink:


LOL! how do you respond to that one? wow. :w00t:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I had Ava with me the other day (in a pink dress) and I was asked if she was a boy or a girl.

I've had Archie and Abbey out and have been asked many times if they are tea cup dogs. (Archie is 10 lbs :blink

A lot of times I get "what are they?"  ......I kind of thought they already looked like maltese....a little bit...

I guess if you're not around a lot of maltese you wouldn't always know, but it still surprises me each time. :w00t:

.....hey, LBB.....you really CAN'T see? ....:w00t:.....:HistericalSmiley:

edit...Oh when all three malts are together, I've been asked if Ava is Arch & Abb's puppy. But I can see how they would think that...


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

iheartbisou said:


> LOL! how do you respond to that one? wow. :w00t:


I've gotten asked that a couple times. One time I said, "Well, no, it's kind of like between a DOG and a dog." The other time I said, "Yes, a Maltese is what you get if you breed a cat with a dog." We burst out laughing and couldn't stop so we had to walk away from the person...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Many people have asked me "oh, that's a real dog? I thought it was one of those stuffed animal purse dogs" *uummmm.....I think I'm a little too old to be carrying around my stuffed animals IN PUBLIC!*

Some will ask me if Hunter is a Bichon and then proceed to tell me how closely related Bichons and Maltese are and how so many people mistake maltese for bichons and vice versa. I always have to tell them he's a maltese 

A few people have asked if he is a boy or girl and when I say boy they ask me why he's white (and I'm NOT joking!).

Recently an older woman asked me where I got him and I said the shelter and she said "shelters don't have pretty dogs with good manners like yours - you must mean you got him at a dog store "insert some fancy dog store name that ends in shelter here". Hubby and I just rolled our eyes.


----------



## maggpi21 (Mar 29, 2010)

I love all your answers! Especially the chihuahua, LBB and cat/dog one! HA!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Just thinking about the times at the vet or pet store where I've said to people "oh, what a beautiful Maltese" and they've said, "no, it's a tzu or a lhasa." And, they were the spitting image of a maltese - solid white, silky coat, black points, correct size, etc. 

I've always wondered if it was me or them!!! Maybe I'm the idiot out there asking stupid questions!!!! lol

Linda


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Deb, tell them he sees through his nose! 
I've had people ask if I'm going to breed Cosy. One person asked me if she was a poodle. Hahahaha!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I get a lot of people that ask me if Lacie and Tilly are TWINS. To me they look NOTHING alike. Tilly is almost 11 lbs. and Lacie is about 6 lbs. I don't even have their hair trimmed the same way. If they were in the same outfits, I MIGHT be able to understand, but usually, they're in totally diffenent outfits when we go out.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I get a lot of people that ask me if Lacie and Tilly are TWINS. To me they look NOTHING alike. Tilly is almost 11 lbs. and Lacie is about 6 lbs. I don't even have their hair trimmed the same way. If they were in the same outfits, I MIGHT be able to understand, but usually, they're in totally diffenent outfits when we go out.


YES, I get this too..are they twins and NO they do not look anything alike. But here is the worst one of all, bless his heart. My husband cannot tell them apart when they are wet. Yesterday, I had forgotten to get dinner in, and had just bathed Indi. Feather is on the bed with him. Ritzy has long coat. I gave Indi to him, in a towel and said "hold her while I put dinner in quickly". She got out of the towel and he said "which one is this" I'm thinking "OMG, are you FLIPPIN' kidding me".  I don't DARE say that, as he's VERY sensitive and he LOVES his girlies.. he just cannot tell them apart when they are wet and to me, it is a NO brainer. LOL. Takes all kinds, even husbands!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> My LBB is a whack job. He's a good boy. Full of fun and laughter, that's for sure. So, a newbie neighbor asked if he was mentaly challenged ~:HistericalSmiley:
> I said, "No, he acts goofy 'cause he doesn't have any eyeballs".
> 
> He asked, "So he can't see anything?"
> ...


 
LOLOL that is the funniest thing I've ever heard. You should say YES despite having no eyes he can see very well!:biggrin:



Oh my friend has a shih tzu (brown and white and about 18 lbs) Jodi is 9 lbs. I've had someone ask us, what breeds are they?...so we said, Maltese and Shih Tzu and THEN they asked....are they related ? LOL


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lol when i first got him, ppl in the street would say oo wow i thought it was a stuffed animal , everybody asks me is he a teacup?
theres this young girl inmy block has a bichon told me mine was a bichon i said um no hes a maltese .. her dog must be like 13 lbs she said watch mine was like that yours will be just like this .. 

everybody asks is it a girl ? even without a topknot , they say his hair is too pretty to be a boy ? wth? 

and i always get are u going to breed him , those dogs are expensive u can get alot of money , they are amazed when i say hes getting neutered soon.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

maltsnme said:


> YES, I get this too..are they twins and NO they do not look anything alike. But here is the worst one of all, bless his heart. My husband cannot tell them apart when they are wet. Yesterday, I had forgotten to get dinner in, and had just bathed Indi. Feather is on the bed with him. Ritzy has long coat. I gave Indi to him, in a towel and said "hold her while I put dinner in quickly". She got out of the towel and he said "which one is this" I'm thinking "OMG, are you FLIPPIN' kidding me".  I don't DARE say that, as he's VERY sensitive and he LOVES his girlies.. he just cannot tell them apart when they are wet and to me, it is a NO brainer. LOL. Takes all kinds, even husbands!!!


I had to laugh at this one - my hubby can't tell them apart either when they are wet!


----------



## Momma2Rocky (Feb 8, 2007)

I get asked a lot if I'm going to breed, or would consider breeding, Rocky as well. I get a lot of squirly looks when I explain he is nuetered, and if I go on to explain that dogs from reputable breeders come with a spay or nueter contract, then I really get strange looks. People just can't fathom that you can pay "all that money" for a dog, and then not be able to breed it freely. Then I'm the one who starts giving the strange looks :smilie_tischkante:!

I also get a lot of "oh what's HER name" without even asking me what sex he is, when I reply "HIS name is Rocky" they say, boys don't wear bows! LOL, I say, well boy Maltese do, just like in the dog shows! 

I've never been asked if he was part cat though B), that one really takes the cake!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I get asked if Pepper is a "Diva" simply because she's wearing a bow and in full coat. (How does that even lead to such a conclusion?)


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh wait...got that one beat: I am asked if baby Luigi (5 mos) is 'gay' cuz he still squats while he pees.

_((sigh))_


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

when i had Cornelius:wub: someone asked me if i get another one can i use them as slippers??!!:blink:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Many people have asked me "oh, that's a real dog? I thought it was one of those stuffed animal purse dogs" *uummmm.....I think I'm a little too old to be carrying around my stuffed animals IN PUBLIC!*
> 
> Some will ask me if Hunter is a Bichon and then proceed to tell me how closely related Bichons and Maltese are and how so many people mistake maltese for bichons and vice versa. I always have to tell them he's a maltese
> 
> ...



:smrofl::smrofl: about the stuffed purse!!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

One of our vets, the cardiologist, can not stop calling Micky "her, she", etc. He just automatically thinks of Micky as a girl.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

iheartbisou said:


> When Bisou has a pink sweater (in the winter) on or a pink bow, strangely I get a lot of questions asking if she's a boy. I always say no, but I want to say "what do you think?"..but I never do. lol.
> 
> One guy the other day at the flower market asked if she was a chihuahua. I laughed and told him she was a Maltese. lol.


 
Chihuahua?????, why of course she's one:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: hey your on the wrong site:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I can't believe someone would think Bisou was a Chihuahua:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

3Maltmom said:


> My LBB is a whack job. He's a good boy. Full of fun and laughter, that's for sure. So, a newbie neighbor asked if he was mentaly challenged ~:HistericalSmiley:
> I said, "No, he acts goofy 'cause he doesn't have any eyeballs".
> 
> He asked, "So he can't see anything?"
> ...


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

princessre said:


> I've gotten so many weird questions.
> 
> When Bijou was a puppy, they would ask: "Are they mother and daughter?"
> 
> ...


 
:smrofl::smrofl: so what do you get when you put a cat and a dog together? why a maltese of course:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::smrofl: That's the funniest thing I have ever heard:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I've heard, are they twins, what cute boys, are they real:blink: so are they yorkie's, why are they in strollers can't they walk, etc.

but if someone would have ask me if they were part cat and dog well I would of laughed till I peed my pants


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I as talking to my mom today about this thread and she reminded me of another . . . we were in NH and Hunter was running with my husband on a huge field (and his ears were flopping) and a woman leaned over and asked my mom how we trained our RABBIT to run and play like a puppy. :blink::blink:


----------



## maggpi21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hunter the rabbit!!!!! How Cute!!! And you got that rabbit at a shelter? Ha


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I as talking to my mom today about this thread and she reminded me of another . . . we were in NH and Hunter was running with my husband on a huge field (and his ears were flopping) and a woman leaned over and asked my mom how we trained our RABBIT to run and play like a puppy. :blink::blink:


 

Erin you have a adorable little rabbit:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I always get a look first...then WHAT kind of dog is THAT? Is he going to get any bigger. When I say no...they laugh. What's so funny about that? He's 5.4 pounds....then I have to explain that is the usual size for this breed.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Many people have asked me "oh, that's a real dog? I thought it was one of those stuffed animal purse dogs" *uummmm.....I think I'm a little too old to be carrying around my stuffed animals IN PUBLIC!*
> /QUOTE]
> 
> This has happened to me too on several occasions when I've had him in an open topped bag! Why on earth would we be carrying around stuffed animals?!
> Oh and had people ask if he was a white yorkie a few times too. :blink:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

When we're walking Jack & Jill, people always say, "Oh how cute, there's two of them!" Then, "What's their names?" 
I say, "Jack & Jill".
"Oh, are they siblings?"
"Yes"
"Are they from the same litter?"
:smilie_tischkante: "Yes"


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Now that's funny!:HistericalSmiley:



drclee said:


> When we're walking Jack & Jill, people always say, "Oh how cute, there's two of them!" Then, "What's their names?"
> I say, "Jack & Jill".
> "Oh, are they siblings?"
> "Yes"
> ...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I've been asked what other colors do they come in.:huh:
Also, how do I keep them white? I always say, the same way you keep a black dog black.:innocent: Maltese are rare in my area,so of course I'm asked what breed they are fairly regularly.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i get asked how old is dolce and when i say 8 months they cant understand why he is so small. lol 

ive been asked if hes a shi tzu a bichon , its like around the bronx no one knows what a maltese is .. 
and yes everyone assumes hes a girl ...


----------

